# Colin Powell dies at 84



## Seraphina (Oct 18, 2021)

Colin Powell, military leader and first Black US secretary of state, dies after complications from Covid-19
					

Colin Powell, the first Black US secretary of state whose leadership in several Republican administrations helped shape American foreign policy in the last years of the 20th century and the early years of the 21st, has died from complications from Covid-19, his family said on Facebook. He was 84.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Oct 18, 2021)

That's too bad. 

He was always on PBS's Memorial Day Concerts with Gary Sinise and Joe Mantegna.


----------



## vevster (Oct 20, 2021)

I hear his wife is battling covid at home.


----------

